# is my blue tongued skink sick?



## notime (Dec 1, 2012)

My Migo is an 8 yr old blue tongued skink I bought her when she was a baby... this morning i thought it odd that she was on her concrete slab with her head hanging off the edge... when i came home from work she was still in that positon... after dinner she was still like that and when i petted her and talked to her she still wouldnt move.. so I gentled tickled her legs cuz that always makes her move but her back legs were twitching and her front left foot didnt want to function properly... Whats wrong with her?


----------



## Multifoliate (Dec 1, 2012)

get thee to a reptile vet!


----------



## notime (Dec 1, 2012)

its friday night the vet is not open til monday.... i need advice.. im scared for my migo... should i hold her or leave her alone.. shes never been sick the 8 yrs i have had her.... maybe she is going to shed and has arthritis or something...


----------



## saintanger (Dec 1, 2012)

what state and suburb are you in as there are some reptile vets open over the weekend and even 24 hours. we might be able to recomend another vet thats local to you thats open.

doesn't sound good, just let him lay in his enclosure but keep checking on him.


----------



## notime (Dec 1, 2012)

im in palm coast florida... i held her last nite and then this morning i put her water in front of her and she struggled to lift her head so i held her up to the water but she did not drink and she hasnt eaten for days but she has no symptoms showing ... she just dont move much and when she does its like she struggles to move.... has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## saintanger (Dec 1, 2012)

try this, there is a list of vets in your area, i am sure at least one will be open over the weekend, not sure if they all deal with reptiles.
Palm Coast Reptile vet | Reptile vet in Palm Coast, FL - YP.com

if you can't find a vet thats open, just keep an eye on her till monday.


----------



## notime (Dec 2, 2012)

i was able to coax her to drink water and she drank quite a bit but no luck with food... but she is holding her head up again.. i think she may be constipated?? and ready to shed...i will get her favorite wet cat food on my way home from work today and try to make her eat... will keep u posted.. thanks for the advice... i been crying for two days.. i dont want her to die...: (


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 2, 2012)

I am sorry to hear she is so sick, good luck with her...
Let us know how she goes 

Edit: glad that she has drank and is holding her head up slightly, hopefully she eats and gets back to normal.
If you think she is constipated, give her a soak in a warm bath, that should hopefully help her a bit


----------



## notime (Dec 2, 2012)

i came home from work and she still wont eat but i took her outside and she did scoot around abit but for the first time she opened her mouth at my dog... she never did that b4 ... i will put her in a warm bath ....


----------



## caliherp (Dec 2, 2012)

What type of substrate are you using? When is the last time it had a bowel movement? Is it possible it may be impacted?


----------



## notime (Dec 2, 2012)

substrate? warm bath did nothing so i just made her bedding and a heat lamp and i will leave the rest to her....it could be she cant poo and is ready to shed and hibernate.... she may just be having a bad couple weeks like me sighhh will keep praying and posting...


----------



## wokka (Dec 2, 2012)

how about some sort of bite? Spider maybe?


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

substrate is the bedding or the flooring you use. Eg: newspaper, aspen shavings, sand, etc.


----------



## notime (Dec 3, 2012)

oh i use the green carpet looking stuff but nothing has changed in years .. nothing can get in her cage... i think she just maybe constipated and ready to shed n hibernate.. she looks comfy now so im just giving her a couple days to see if shes going to shed... thanks for the concern....


----------



## Stuart (Dec 3, 2012)

You should be able to tell if she is due for a shed as they tend to go rather dull before a shed (Well mine does). Could you also give us some more information on what she is eating? I know you mentioned wet cat food, but has there been an excess of Meal Worms at any stage or any other insects? Also, what is her vegetable intake like and what sort of veges have you fed her?

I hope your girl comes through and its just a "phase" but try book her into a vet as soon as you can, even if its just for a check up. Let us know how she goes.


----------



## notime (Dec 10, 2012)

Im so sad to say she passed away last night... my 8 yr old blue tongued skink Migo...I Love You Migo...


----------



## blakewilson (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss mate


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Dec 10, 2012)

You could get an autopsy done to see what went wrong, you need to know if you ever get another one. I'm so sorry for you loss it was sad reading your last post.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> You could get an autopsy done to see what went wrong, you need to know if you ever get another one. I'm so sorry for you loss it was sad reading your last post.



+1 I have always got a necropsy done on any animal that has died on me for a number of reasons. 
1. To see if I did anything wrong so I can better care for my animals.
2. To make sure it doesn't have any diseases that may spread to the rest of my collection.
3. Peace of mind, I want to make sure there was nothing I could have done different.
Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## notime (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your kindness and wisdom.. i should of joined years ago.. unfortunately i will not be getting any more pets... its heartbreaking when they go..... R.I.P. My Migo.. I will be closing this forum... Thank you


----------

